# 2013 Pnw Spring Rally -Memorial Day Weekend



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

*May 24-27 2013

MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND

TOPPENISH , WA.*

***********************************************
*
To get the sites we like I had to book now! Hoping a lot of you can make it with it being a long weekend  Typically in this part of Wa.State our weather is wonderful on Memorial Weekend!

Sites 96-109 are blocked for the rally*.

*Each Site Has Cable , Water, Elec., and Sewer. Bring your own portable wood or propane fire pit.

The Dome Was Already Rented By Another Group That Goes Every Year But We Do Have The Harvey Adams Room Just Inside The Office. We Can Take Our Prepared Dishes In There And Gather In The Event Of Bad Weather.*

RV PARK LINK

**********************************************​​
John7349 - Site 101-Friday 7:00 to Monday
​

Jay / Dianna (Doxie's Neighbor)-Site 107- Thursday or Friday-Monday

Doxie - Site 109- Friday-Monday
​*(1) Doxie: *_Chicken Enchiladas, Chips, & Salsa_​*
*​​*
*​*(3) John7349-*_Pulled Pork with buns; Cobbler(?) and Pam's famous Beer Cheese Dip_​*
*​*(4) Jay and Dianna- *_potato salad, dinner rolls and dessert._​*
*​​*
*​​​​
​


----------



## WACOUGAR

Hey Miss Tawnya-- You might want to change the title of this to "Memorial Day" not Labor Day. I almost thought you had completely changed things up on us.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Hey Miss Tawnya-- You might want to change the title of this to "Memorial Day" not Labor Day. I almost thought you had completely changed things up on us.
> 
> Kelly


thanks Kelly!


----------



## WACOUGAR

No prob!! We'll try to make it. Can't plan that far in advance but will certainly see about it. We have two graduations next year (Stacy in early May and Amy in mid June so it just may be too crazy!!


----------



## 2girls4mom

WA COUGAR et al- I hope that more PNW Outbacker's can attend the 2013 rally! I so enjoyed meeting everyone this past weekend! Based on this weekend, we will have a grand time!

S


----------



## WACOUGAR

2girls4mom said:


> WA COUGAR et al- I hope that more PNW Outbacker's can attend the 2013 rally! I so enjoyed meeting everyone this past weekend! Based on this weekend, we will have a grand time!
> 
> S


Keep a look out under the Casual Get Together section (Northwest). I am going to try to set up something for mid September for a Fall get together (very casual) at Howard Miller Steelhead Park on Highway 20 in Rockport. I know that I'm hi jacking this post but I just wanted folks to see. More to follow. I'm thinking the weekend of the 21-23. We have a concert the weekend before and before that is Labor Day I think. Once I make our reservations, I will post.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> WA COUGAR et al- I hope that more PNW Outbacker's can attend the 2013 rally! I so enjoyed meeting everyone this past weekend! Based on this weekend, we will have a grand time!
> 
> S


Keep a look out under the Casual Get Together section (Northwest). I am going to try to set up something for mid September for a Fall get together (very casual) at Howard Miller Steelhead Park on Highway 20 in Rockport. I know that I'm hi jacking this post but I just wanted folks to see. More to follow. I'm thinking the weekend of the 21-23. We have a concert the weekend before and before that is Labor Day I think. Once I make our reservations, I will post.

Kelly
[/quote]
Very cool Kelly







. We probably can't make it as Rick has to typically have his time off requests in at beginning of year, such a pain. I love Howard Miller, beautiful park!


----------



## john7349

We have a reservation for Fri 5/24/13 for three nights (out Mon 5/27/13) in site *101*.


----------



## john7349

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> WA COUGAR et al- I hope that more PNW Outbacker's can attend the 2013 rally! I so enjoyed meeting everyone this past weekend! Based on this weekend, we will have a grand time!
> 
> S


Keep a look out under the Casual Get Together section (Northwest). I am going to try to set up something for mid September for a Fall get together (very casual) at Howard Miller Steelhead Park on Highway 20 in Rockport. I know that I'm hi jacking this post but I just wanted folks to see. More to follow. I'm thinking the weekend of the 21-23. We have a concert the weekend before and before that is Labor Day I think. Once I make our reservations, I will post.

Kelly
[/quote]
Very cool Kelly







. We probably can't make it as Rick has to typically have his time off requests in at beginning of year, such a pain. I love Howard Miller, beautiful park!
[/quote]

We have never camped there so will look forward to your post! Sounds like great fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sigh.....

Why have this over Memorial Day Weekend? We've had a standing camping trip every Memorial Day for about 18 years. Guess we'll miss another rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> Why have this over Memorial Day Weekend? We've had a standing camping trip every Memorial Day for about 18 years. Guess we'll miss another rally.


it was talked about and appeared more could/would attend, so giving it a shot. There is no pleasing everyone no matter what dates are picked














. If anyone wants to offer to take the Spring Rally reins after this year, I am game!


----------



## john7349

Still looking forward to the Spring Rally, although we will miss the Oregon_Camper clan


----------



## BlueWedge

We can't make it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## WACOUGAR

Sure wish we could make it but we have plans on this side of the mountains. I would really love to get together with some of you again but the Spring Rally isn't the time. P.S. Miss Tawnya, I found out the other day that Howard Miller Steelhead Park is putting in WiFi. I know that will make you happy. Maybe at some point we can do something there again.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Sure wish we could make it but we have plans on this side of the mountains. I would really love to get together with some of you again but the Spring Rally isn't the time. P.S. Miss Tawnya, I found out the other day that Howard Miller Steelhead Park is putting in WiFi. I know that will make you happy. Maybe at some point we can do something there again.


Love that place


----------



## gbmoneymatters

Karen and I are hoping to come out to the rally but we have our trailer up for sale. If our trailer sells and we haven't purchased a new one we really don't want to show up with a tent.... lol BTW we are looking to go back into an Outback if anyone in Washington/Oregon is selling something 26 ft....could be RSS or rear kitchen.

Hope to see you in May.

Greg


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

gbmoneymatters said:


> Karen and I are hoping to come out to the rally but we have our trailer up for sale. If our trailer sells and we haven't purchased a new one we really don't want to show up with a tent.... lol BTW we are looking to go back into an Outback if anyone in Washington/Oregon is selling something 26 ft....could be RSS or rear kitchen.
> 
> Hope to see you in May.
> 
> Greg


sure hope you can make it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

gbmoneymatters said:


> Karen and I are hoping to come out to the rally but we have our trailer up for sale. If our trailer sells and we haven't purchased a new one we really don't want to show up with a tent.... lol BTW we are looking to go back into an Outback if anyone in Washington/Oregon is selling something 26 ft....could be RSS or rear kitchen.
> 
> Hope to see you in May.
> 
> Greg


We hope to see you too! I will be releasing unreserved sites Mid April .


----------



## john7349

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Karen and I are hoping to come out to the rally but we have our trailer up for sale. If our trailer sells and we haven't purchased a new one we really don't want to show up with a tent.... lol BTW we are looking to go back into an Outback if anyone in Washington/Oregon is selling something 26 ft....could be RSS or rear kitchen.
> 
> Hope to see you in May.
> 
> Greg


We hope to see you too! I will be releasing unreserved sites Mid April .
[/quote]

X2 Hope to see gbmoneymatters too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Anyone want to take over for next years Spring Rally?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

bump~


----------



## navycranes

Hello:

We are east coast outbackers that moved to Washington last year.

I will be recovering from knee surgery at that time. We would love to come. I will be about 30 days post-op at that point from an ACL reconstruction. May be good enough to camp, we'll see.

Would love to meet some PNW outbackers. The rally's in PA were a blast.


----------



## john7349

navycranes said:


> Hello:
> 
> We are east coast outbackers that moved to Washington last year.
> 
> I will be recovering from knee surgery at that time. We would love to come. I will be about 30 days post-op at that point from an ACL reconstruction. May be good enough to camp, we'll see.
> 
> Would love to meet some PNW outbackers. The rally's in PA were a blast.


Hope you guys can make it! Good group of people.







Take care of that knee.


----------



## clarkely

navycranes said:


> Hello:
> 
> We are east coast outbackers that moved to Washington last year.
> 
> I will be recovering from knee surgery at that time. We would love to come. I will be about 30 days post-op at that point from an ACL reconstruction. May be good enough to camp, we'll see.
> 
> Would love to meet some PNW outbackers. The rally's in PA were a blast.


Rob - glad to here the move and all is well and i hope you and the family are doing well!!!

Good luck on the upcoming operation - and i hope all goes well and recovery is swift and painless!!

And ....i hope you can get out to the rally and get out camping in general .....quickly.....Post op/rehab


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

navycranes said:


> Hello:
> 
> We are east coast outbackers that moved to Washington last year.
> 
> I will be recovering from knee surgery at that time. We would love to come. I will be about 30 days post-op at that point from an ACL reconstruction. May be good enough to camp, we'll see.
> 
> Would love to meet some PNW outbackers. The rally's in PA were a blast.


Well we would love to have you! our Spring Rally always has some nice people, we are rather low key but we are good peeps! Hope to see you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I know there are a couple more famililes joining us, just haven't heard yet what spaces they booked. I have been having some out of the blue critically high blood pressure issues with a couple of hospital stays. As of yet, the cause remains a mystery. I have a very nice completely red eye from the pressure. Getting old? eek!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

bump


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump


Hey Doxie, first time in at least two years that I have been on this website. Makes me happy that you are still trying to get people together. We had some good times, didn't we? Unfortunately we will be somewhere in Colorado over Memorial Day. Think of us. Dean and Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Updated Rally Info


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I know there are a couple more famililes joining us, just haven't heard yet what spaces they booked. I have been having some out of the blue critically high blood pressure issues with a couple of hospital stays. As of yet, the cause remains a mystery. I have a very nice completely red eye from the pressure. Getting old? eek!


reason for insane blood pressure still being investigated, this is going to take awhile. Testing takes time. 3 bp meds and a bp patch are keeping in under control.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump


Hey Doxie, first time in at least two years that I have been on this website. Makes me happy that you are still trying to get people together. We had some good times, didn't we? Unfortunately we will be somewhere in Colorado over Memorial Day. Think of us. Dean and Jodi
[/quote]

Think of you? are you kidding? it's not the same without you!


----------



## 2girls4mom

John 7349- I have two special requests! Last year you made a cobbler for dessert that was such a hit and delicious! My girls,are asking if you can make one while on the trip! Also, maybe one night during app/cocktail time we could try your world famous beer cheese dip? I still think of your recipe description but can't find anything close to it.

Navy cranes: I hope you are healed enough to join us! In talking with the RV park there are still sites right by everyone else open. We have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet and would love to. Yakima is a great "center state" area and you will have plenty of sunshine. If wine is your thing there is wine tasting not too far away- amongst other activities.

To all: looking forward to a fun weekend! See you soon! (I will get back shortly with what we will bring to the potluck dinner.

S


----------



## john7349

2girls4mom said:


> John 7349- I have two special requests! Last year you made a cobbler for dessert that was such a hit and delicious! My girls,are asking if you can make one while on the trip! Also, maybe one night during app/cocktail time we could try your world famous beer cheese dip? I still think of your recipe description but can't find anything close to it.
> 
> Navy cranes: I hope you are healed enough to join us! In talking with the RV park there are still sites right by everyone else open. We have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet and would love to. Yakima is a great "center state" area and you will have plenty of sunshine. If wine is your thing there is wine tasting not too far away- amongst other activities.
> 
> To all: looking forward to a fun weekend! See you soon! (I will get back shortly with what we will bring to the potluck dinner.
> 
> S


Can't remember what cobbler it was... Was it the apple? Glad to make it.... Just let me know! No problem with the beer Cheese


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

2girls4mom said:


> John 7349- I have two special requests! Last year you made a cobbler for dessert that was such a hit and delicious! My girls,are asking if you can make one while on the trip! Also, maybe one night during app/cocktail time we could try your world famous beer cheese dip? I still think of your recipe description but can't find anything close to it.
> 
> Navy cranes: I hope you are healed enough to join us! In talking with the RV park there are still sites right by everyone else open. We have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet and would love to. Yakima is a great "center state" area and you will have plenty of sunshine. If wine is your thing there is wine tasting not too far away- amongst other activities.
> 
> To all: looking forward to a fun weekend! See you soon! (I will get back shortly with what we will bring to the potluck dinner.
> 
> S


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

what is everyone's arrival and departure dates?​


----------



## john7349

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what is everyone's arrival and departure dates?​


Arrive Friday around 7pm. Leave Monday morning....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP


----------



## navycranes

2girls4mom said:


> John 7349- I have two special requests! Last year you made a cobbler for dessert that was such a hit and delicious! My girls,are asking if you can make one while on the trip! Also, maybe one night during app/cocktail time we could try your world famous beer cheese dip? I still think of your recipe description but can't find anything close to it.
> 
> Navy cranes: I hope you are healed enough to join us! In talking with the RV park there are still sites right by everyone else open. We have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet and would love to. Yakima is a great "center state" area and you will have plenty of sunshine. If wine is your thing there is wine tasting not too far away- amongst other activities.
> 
> To all: looking forward to a fun weekend! See you soon! (I will get back shortly with what we will bring to the potluck dinner.
> 
> S


Update from navycranes:

Surgery went well. I am doing my post-op appointment this Monday (5/6).

As long as the doctor says its ok to RV I will call the CG and make our reservation.

As far as kids go this may even things out. We have 4 boys (8,6,4 and 11 months)

I will probably still be limping around and won't be very mobile yet but I'm sure I'll find a nice shady pace to sit and get to know you all.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

navycranes said:


> John 7349- I have two special requests! Last year you made a cobbler for dessert that was such a hit and delicious! My girls,are asking if you can make one while on the trip! Also, maybe one night during app/cocktail time we could try your world famous beer cheese dip? I still think of your recipe description but can't find anything close to it.
> 
> Navy cranes: I hope you are healed enough to join us! In talking with the RV park there are still sites right by everyone else open. We have not had the pleasure of meeting you yet and would love to. Yakima is a great "center state" area and you will have plenty of sunshine. If wine is your thing there is wine tasting not too far away- amongst other activities.
> 
> To all: looking forward to a fun weekend! See you soon! (I will get back shortly with what we will bring to the potluck dinner.
> 
> S


Update from navycranes:

Surgery went well. I am doing my post-op appointment this Monday (5/6).

As long as the doctor says its ok to RV I will call the CG and make our reservation.

As far as kids go this may even things out. We have 4 boys (8,6,4 and 11 months)

I will probably still be limping around and won't be very mobile yet but I'm sure I'll find a nice shady pace to sit and get to know you all.








[/quote] 
Oh my gosh, 4 boys! That will certainly even it out! Will be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I will be releasing remaining sites on the weekend so if you have any friends or family wanting a site do it soon! Sure going to miss Bluewedge, Dean and Jodi and Mark and Lynn, and MV945 and others


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Ok boys and girls....what do I need to do with the rally date for 2014 to make more people happy? First weekend in June? Second? Memorial again? Open to suggestions.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

iPad users: I am new at Ipadding. I did the rally info on home PC, Windows 7. I am trying to edit rally info on my iPad and it all show up differently. Is there a trick?


----------



## navycranes

NAVYCRANNES ARE IN!!!!

Doc gave me the green light to hang up the crutches.

We have site 100. We will be arriving Friday afternoon and leaving Monday.

For pot luck we will bring Kielbasa and Potatoes.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

navycranes said:


> NAVYCRANNES ARE IN!!!!
> 
> Doc gave me the green light to hang up the crutches.
> 
> We have site 100. We will be arriving Friday afternoon and leaving Monday.
> 
> For pot luck we will bring Kielbasa and Potatoes.













































=Yippee Yahoo!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Need updates of arrival and departures dates! and what you are bringing when you get a chance! Gonna be so fun to see everyone and will be sad missing the ones who can't make it. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND IF YOU HAVE A DOG OR DOGS I REALLY LIKE YOU REALLY KNOW WHO YOU ARE! HRMPH! ( arms crossed and not looking at you).


----------



## TTNewbie

This sounds like fun! I'm bummed we already have camping plans for Memorial weekend this year, but I'll be watching for next year!

-Vicky


----------



## john7349

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Need updates of arrival and departures dates! and what you are bringing when you get a chance! Gonna be so fun to see everyone and will be sad missing the ones who can't make it. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND IF YOU HAVE A DOG OR DOGS I REALLY LIKE YOU REALLY KNOW WHO YOU ARE! HRMPH! ( arms crossed and not looking at you).


We will bring Pulled Pork with buns; Cobbler(?) and Pam's famous Beer Cheese Dip....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

TTNewbie said:


> This sounds like fun! I'm bummed we already have camping plans for Memorial weekend this year, but I'll be watching for next year!
> 
> -Vicky










.gif[/img]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey everyone! please post what you are brining for the potluck







and the dates you will be at the Rally!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hmmmmm ...who is the stranger is space 105? I called park to release the remaining sites and site 105 is booked! I have your first and last name but what is your screen name?


----------



## BlueWedge

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Hope you guys have a great time.


won't be the same without you 4







.gif[/img]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rick just installed Hydro Life Water Filter Under Counter Kit Model HL-170 QC from Camping World. I am a freak about the water I drink and always take bottled water and gallon jugs. I am getting too old to be doing that so I asked for under kitchen sink filter for drinking water. Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

c'mon peeps! who is bringing what to Potluck?? when is everyone arriving? Marco????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

spent 9:00 - 3:00 in e/r today with very very sick friend, pretty sad. Turns out what has made her so ill is the Norwalk Virus. I came home and showered with 32 bottles of soap and shampoo







and put on all clean clothes, washed the others and then Lysoled my car! I told her she will feel way worse if I get it!







. There were four people in e/r waiting room vomiting, the e/r doctor said it's running rampant. Many like my friend end up dehydrated cuz it just won't stop. Doctor said it has settled in certain part of her intestines and that is why she hurts so bad. He also said, that if anyone gets it, do NOT take anti diarrhea medicine, the virus can't get out of your system if you do and you will be sick longer. Say prayers I don't get it cuz I am a big baby when sick!


----------



## john7349

Sounds like it will be 75-77 degrees for the weekend in Toppenish. I really need that! Solid rain for two days here in Portland and high of 49 degrees today.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

john7349 said:


> Sounds like it will be 75-77 degrees for the weekend in Toppenish. I really need that! Solid rain for two days here in Portland and high of 49 degrees today.


I was sure it would be warmer, this cooler weather is a big surprise! we already had 80 and 90 degree days this month!


----------



## 2girls4mom

Good Morning all-

Well, we will have to cancel our trip to Yakima.... we had a family member pass away yesterday. I am sorry that we will miss the rally as we were all looking forward to it. The folks we were bringing The Outlaws and Mark's Bunch will also be canceling with us.

I was looking forward to seeing our friends from last year and meeting the Navy Cranes! I hope you have a great time in the sun- I could use some sunshine as it has been raining in the Seattle area too!

Take care,

S


----------



## navycranes

We have had to cancel our trip as well. Knee got better a little too early so now I have to go back to work.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

2girls4mom said:


> Good Morning all-
> 
> Well, we will have to cancel our trip to Yakima.... we had a family member pass away yesterday. I am sorry that we will miss the rally as we were all looking forward to it. The folks we were bringing The Outlaws and Mark's Bunch will also be canceling with us.
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing our friends from last year and meeting the Navy Cranes! I hope you have a great time in the sun- I could use some sunshine as it has been raining in the Seattle area too!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> S


so very sorry Stephanie. Hugs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

navycranes said:


> We have had to cancel our trip as well. Knee got better a little too early so now I have to go back to work.


I just might cry!







.gif[/img]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

gonna miss everyone. Sniffle.


----------



## BlueWedge

Got the photo of everyone at Toppenish ! Hope you are all having good weather and food. Cheryl, the dogs and I are having fun at Jantzen beach in PDX. The dogs are not so sure about the hotel thing but they do like the beds. The next trip we should be outbacking. Miss ya all.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Having lovely time . Very good weather. Right now sitting outside and the bs is is flowing. New people , Steve and Pam Raddysh are from Federal Way. Steve is full of it! Haha!. They have Outback 260FL. They will be joining site but internet connection here is awful.

I am thinking of mid June for next year. Anyone?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We had such a nice time and are doing a casual get together for October. I will work on it this week.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PHOTOS








Spring Rally 2013

although just a handful of us and only 2







, we had a wonderful time and the weather was 89% perfect! fun, food, drinks, bs and lies! Typical Rally!

Shooting for June next year. Working on it now


----------



## WACOUGAR

Looks like a good time. Sorry we couldn't have made it. Maybe next year. Where are you thinking of???


----------

